# Complimentary games



## Artemis (Nov 29, 2004)

This game is simple, you compliment the person who posted before you!

LeT tHe GaMeS bEgIn!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 29, 2004)

arty....your pics have gotten 150% better since you started...


md


----------



## Artemis (Nov 29, 2004)

You have gotton 200% nicer since I started!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 29, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


md[/i]


----------



## Alison (Nov 29, 2004)

Matt, it is an honor to be your friend.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 29, 2004)

alison,

if i meet a woman half as caring for her children and loved ones as you are, i would truly be a blessed man.



md


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2004)

Matt...you're always there for a good laugh or a good word when my spirits need a pick-me-up.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 29, 2004)

corry, 

you are a very dedicated and loyal friend.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 29, 2004)

Matt, you rock man. Dont ever change, your a really awesome person! Id point out one thing in particular, but  you have too many attributes to just pick one.


----------



## ferny (Nov 29, 2004)

You've got cracking lips. Sooo seductive.

I hope they're yours.


----------



## Alison (Nov 29, 2004)

Ferny, I LOVE your new av!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 29, 2004)

Alison, You're always around! No seriously though, you're always so friendly and have really made a huge impact here! And you are part of the first TPF couple, How cool is that!!!!


Zach


----------



## Alison (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks   It's the benefit of an office job, lots of TPF time 

You always have something funny to say and you and your girlfriend seem like a wonderful couple, I hope you can make it to JT (and that we can too!).


----------



## Artemis (Nov 29, 2004)

Your so laid back and cool, but with a kind soul, really helps when I get stressed!


----------



## Alison (Nov 29, 2004)

Arty, I wish I had your drive at your age. Your dedication to photography and willingness to try new things is great :thumbsup:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 29, 2004)

And you Alison, are the best tpf girlfriend I could ever have hoped for.


----------



## Chase (Nov 29, 2004)

You still manage to remain a great friend, even when stuck in the same car as me for hours on end!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 29, 2004)

Awwwww - You're still the best - even when you are being dodgy!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 29, 2004)

Tammy your one of the most compassionate people I know, your always there to listen. Im really glad I know you :hug:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 29, 2004)

Aww Kara!!!! 

One of my first buddies here on TPF. Thanks for the great conversations and the coolness you bring to our humble forum! Oh yeah, hot lips too!!!!



Zach


----------



## Karalee (Nov 29, 2004)

Right back at ya Zach! Thanks for keeping my darkroom dreams alive


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for having suckable lips.... :twisted: 

md


----------



## Chase (Nov 29, 2004)

You've been a cornerstone of this site since it was almost brand new! Thanks for everything you've done for this place and for being the first moderator...and a great friend!


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 29, 2004)

Chase, thanks for taking this idea of a forum to the place it is today.  And thanks for being such a good friend to us too.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 29, 2004)

I love myself :smooch, smooch: I'm the greatest!! :smooch, smooch:...oh wait. :shock:   

I don't know you guys like the rest of the old schoolers here but everyone is awesome even when I've been unruly and at times down right rude. 

Hobbes- bro, yer spankings are ever so gentle and are handled with such finesse...see I'm doing it again.  

Honestly you've always had kind things to say to me and the rest of the family here. And you've gone out of yer way to help me (find those cool cartoons) and others too. Thanks for making me feel welcome here so quickly...even when Chase should have banned my rear months ago.


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2004)

Mygrain...we can ALWAYS count on you for a good laugh!!!  Never stop being so nutty!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 30, 2004)

Corry...even though we had a shouting match early on, I've quickly grown to respect you, your opinion, and your strong heartedness. We've since had some great laughs and have found much common ground to chuckle about. Thanks for schoochin over on TPF couch and makin room me to sit.


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

We had a shouting match?  

Mygrain...you have a real talent for confusing me!   (that's my compliment!  I think...)  ha ha.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 30, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> We had a shouting match?
> 
> Mygrain...you have a real talent for confusing me!   (that's my compliment!  I think...)  ha ha.



 I think it had to do with the pros and cons of smoking...as i recall I think it may have been like three pro pitted against the rest of TPF but you voice rang clear.  

Again, you are a very strong person...please don't ever change!


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

OOOoooh yeah...now I remember!  Heh heh...s'all good!  That ain't no thang but a chiken wang on a strang!  Did I just say wang?   Ooops.  


You always seem to be a very upbeat and positive person.  I like that.


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

Buwhahahahahahaha!!!!  I just went back and read that smoking thread.  I WAS kinda outspoken there wasn't I?  I laughed so hard when I read the last two pages.  That was great.  

Ok...now to compliment the last poster...Corry...you are so beautiful and smart and funny and sexy (muwahahahaha!!!  Now THAT'S funny!)


----------



## ferny (Nov 30, 2004)

You remind of a big sister. One who'd be annoying and pick on me. But when I needed you you'd always be there to give a hug.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 30, 2004)

What can be said about Ferny?

You joind us only a short time ago, but have easily joind into the TPF group (one that Im not sure even I am completely in yet)

Your funny, and always ready to try,  keep it up mate!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

Arty, 

How can you say you're not one of us!!! You're definately a member of the regular crowd and this place wouldn't be the same without you! Oh yeah and ditto on what matt said about your photography getting better and better! You rock my face off yo!


Zach


----------



## Artemis (Nov 30, 2004)

Zach, your like the awesome big brother who you know just r0x0rs the b0x0rs of everything 

Your the fun loving, loving fun, everybody loves, cool, smart, intelligent guy that gets all the chicks...

Your what most of us guys wanna be, but wont dare it!


----------



## ferny (Nov 30, 2004)

From what I've seen you post you're eager to help, thoughtful and patient (well, you'd have to be to photograph Chris Eubank :mrgreen.

You're not fat either.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 30, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> From what I've seen you post you're eager to help, thoughtful and patient (well, you'd have to be to photograph Chris Eubank :mrgreen.
> 
> You're not fat either.




ferny you are very quick witted and intelligent...so there!!
 


md


----------



## Artemis (Nov 30, 2004)

Md, like another big brother to me, you rock, and are intelligent and well liked.

If I grow up to be half the man you are ill be happy.


----------



## ferny (Nov 30, 2004)

Desipte that last lie you're a nice guy. You seem to be very honest. Such a simple thing but something lots of people aren't.

I've heard you give a great leg hump to.

edit - we posted at the exact same time Artemis.  :shock: :mrgreen:
The next person will just have to compliment us both.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 30, 2004)

That post was for MD werent it?

Ferny you confuse me...


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 30, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> The next person will just have to compliment us both.



if you instist!!

both your posts make me a laugh pretty often, plus TPF's little brother made my 1000th post thread... 

oh, and ferny eats a lot of things with strange names, and he's kind enough to go through showing me what they are :LOL:

it's good to have you both around


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

Nytmair is awesome cuz he joined the support forum ( http://www.thesupportforum.com ) and made it a little less lonely over there.  Such a nice guy. 

Oh...and he was a really good sport when he got uh...hazed.  Er!  No!  I mean!!! Wait!!!!  We don't do that over there!


----------



## Chase (Nov 30, 2004)

Corry REALLY knows how to promote that support forum site! What a dedicated little admin she is!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 30, 2004)

chase was the dude that let me get onto the support forum after i never got a confirmation e-mail... he's my hero :LOL:

and i GUESSSS (_*I mean I KNOW*_ ) he does a good job as admin over here at TPF 




_AHHH, CHASE IS CONTROLLING ME!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH_


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 30, 2004)

Nytmair has an awesome website


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

D-Matt, 


You always have such  AMAZING photos. You are truly and inspiration and yet so humble!! Thanks for sharing your work, oh yeah I guess you pretty cool too!  Just kidding, you're awesome!


Zach


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 30, 2004)

Zach, you are a super nice guy who is always so supportive and encouraging.  Thanks!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 30, 2004)

Matt, your pictures blow me away.... and i love your infrared stuff, really cool!

you give me some real inspiration when i see your photos


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey...I just noticed Nytmair's one year anniversary of joining TPF was a few days ago!!!!  Happy belated anniversary Nytmair!!!!!

You are a dedicated TPF member, and the place wouldn't be the same without ya.


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 30, 2004)

i think it's safe to say that this place wouldn't be the same without you either!! 

a whole year already.... just when i got my canon i signed up here... a good year for my photography 

thanks Corry  :goodvibe:


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 30, 2004)

hes got poop on his clothing...


----------



## Karalee (Nov 30, 2004)

And your good to talk to, especially when Im bored


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 30, 2004)

Kara girlie, You're my partner in crime! :twisted:


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 30, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> my partner in crime! :twisted:



Goddess is good at hidin the fact she's a girly-criminal-person ...yet she looks so *innocent* in her avatar !


----------



## Karalee (Nov 30, 2004)

Lumi, I love ya chick! Thanks for being so kind and awesome, you have a radiant aura that projects itself on everyone you touch. :hug:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 30, 2004)

Lumi,
You're the hippest chica on the entire forum. Glad you'll be making it to JT. 

Innocent... Bah! 

Edit - nice Kara. Beat me to the punch. :LOL:


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 30, 2004)

I'ma double up and just say 

Kara : You are one of the funniest , coolest , beautiful-est chickies I know.. love ya too babe ! :love:

Goddess , your beauty just emanates from you , in soothing waves no one could ignore :sillysmi:

Innocence is overated anyway


----------



## Alison (Nov 30, 2004)

Lumi, you are one of the most kindhearted people that I know. You sincerity and compassion show through in all that you do.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 30, 2004)

Al , I admire you as a woman *and* as a photographer...

Your boys are blessed to have you as their mum :hug:


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

You're hot, bubbly, caring and you've got a freaky website.


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

Ferny, you submit the hardest macro images EVER!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 1, 2004)

Trig, your avatar always makes me laugh.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Hobbes...Anytime I've ever had questions about...anything...you almost always have an answer.  You're so smart!


----------



## seulla (Dec 1, 2004)

E


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

Seulla, not only do you have gorgeous eyes, but you've got some poetic skills as well! I'm sure I'll have more to say once we all know you better  Hope you like the forum so far!


Zach


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 1, 2004)

your picture of mercury is awesome :LOL:


but you seem like a really cool dude!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 2, 2004)

Dan you take amazing photos!!!  And you also make one heck of a tshirt as well


----------



## Karalee (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for coming in to see us on IRC


----------



## pilgrim (Dec 3, 2004)

you're addicted to cadbury


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 3, 2004)

you're a really nice guy and definately one of the top photographers on the site in my opinion


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Nytmair, what can be said but, awesome guy, awesome name, awesome pics!


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2004)

Arty...you're always so upbeat..and you always have a kind, encouraging word.  And like Alison said earlier...BOY do you have some DRIVE!  Wish I was that ambitious.  Stay that way, Arty!


----------



## Alison (Dec 3, 2004)

Corry, you are a very loyal person


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Alison, your are so kind and trustworthy, I find myself beleiving that everyone you meet must imediatly get to like you, because there is nothing to dislike!


----------



## ferny (Dec 3, 2004)

You're like a buzzy little be. Full of enthusiasm. Just point you in the right direction and watch you go! :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Who you callin 'Little'? You are like the fun loving photographer, the one who just does it cause its there, and not for any main reason or need to become profesional, although you most certainly could.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

ARTY IS SMARTY!!!!!!  Dude you have the the drive to be a great artist!!!!  Don't let it fade lil bro!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Who you callin lil? Like the father of the group, you, and Digital matt, are the main guys I look up to like my TPF dads!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

LOL!!!!! and the spunk to hang with the big boys and girls!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 3, 2004)

You seem to be a really funny guy.  I always laugh when reading your posts.  And your avatar makes me dizzy


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Amanda you jumped right in TPF and found your spot very quickly.  You've been a blast so far and I'll speak for the whole family here that getting to know you a bit better will be a great pleasure!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 3, 2004)

mygrain - i really like your candids and nature images as well as all your posts!  you are incredibly supportive of all who post in this forum and always find a way to shed humorous positive critique when possible.  thanks for you kindness when commenting on my images.  btw, your avatar cracks me up!  :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Probably my fav avatar on the board, along with a strong personality, id be proud to be half the photographer you are.


----------



## Alison (Dec 3, 2004)

Artemis, your new photograms are awesome!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 3, 2004)

Alison thanks for not making too much fun of me when I called you Hobbes by mistake    You're also a great mod too!!!


----------



## Alison (Dec 3, 2004)

LMFAO, I had forgotten all about that. If I had to be called someone else Hobbes isn't so bad  

Thank you for bringing a great sense of humor to TPF! Oh, and I LOVE your AV.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for being one of my TPF mums!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh if we could bottle the essence of Arty we would all be rich! shock: or in jail )


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

My grain your really kind...and also...a tad confusing...please explain...


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> My grain your really kind...and also...a tad confusing...please explain...



LOL if we could squeeze the juice out of you we could make millions selling it in bottle to old folks who need the energy you have....the jail bit was becuase  we'd have to squeeze REAL hard. LOL.  Arty is soooooooo innocent!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt that need to be posted in the innuendo thread? 0_o

And you my friend, are one of the greatest laughs I have had on this forum!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 4, 2004)

Arty, it was so sweet of you to offer to allow me to use your webspace.  Much appreciated!  Also I really have enjoyed your pictograms, excellent job!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

You have the coolest place on earth to live


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2004)

You are one hot mum! And it looks like you really love your kids and family. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

Ferny, Thank you very much....I most certainly do.

And you my friend have some of the funniest avs around!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 10, 2004)

Alison, for a young woman, you sure are wise beyond your years. And are an awesome friend.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 10, 2004)

And so are you miss goddess!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 10, 2004)

Kara is the best fellow insomniac on the planet. I can't imagine a better girl to spend all night talking to.


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

Tammy, you are one of the sweetest, kindhearted people that I know. You're always willing to lend an ear and you are so genuine in your concern for others. :hug:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Tammy, you are one of the sweetest, kindhearted people that I know. You're always willing to lend an ear and you are so genuine in your concern for others. :hug:



plus she's hot as all get out!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jonmikal, your photography is phenominal.  You have a vision that will make you famous some day.


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a woman I didn't feel it was my place to say......but of course she is


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2004)

Aubrey/Hobbes.....you have artistic vision and determination that is rare. You're always willing to help others, and have a way with words that makes people feel at ease. You brighten the lives of all that you meet, and your faith that truth and honesty prevail is refreshing.


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2004)

Alison...you are good at complimenting Hobbes!


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2004)

Why thank you Corry, you are very observant


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 11, 2004)

Alison, you have brought me to the level of photography that I'm at.  It's a joy to wake up with you every day


----------



## Artemis (Dec 11, 2004)

Hobbes, awesome, and your with Alison, so you must be the best damn guy and treat her well.

Swell guy, who I could easily call my TPF Dad/Uncle


----------



## eggy900 (Dec 12, 2004)

artemis, nice website dude


----------



## Alison (Dec 12, 2004)

Eggy900, your image of the coins is really neat :thumbsup:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2004)

alison, you have beautiful children and a wonderful husband...and one of the kindest ppl on this forum!!!


----------



## ferny (Dec 12, 2004)

It's been said before, but that one one wicked avatar. Your photos are great to, even if you don't always think so.


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> alison, you have beautiful children and a wonderful husband...and one of the kindest ppl on this forum!!!



uh...I think you mean fiance...she and aubrey better not have gotten married without inviting all of us! :LOL:  

Ferny, you are tons of fun and I always look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> uh...I think you mean fiance...she and aubrey better not have gotten married without inviting all of us! :LOL:



  foot in mouth!  well you should be anyways


----------



## Alison (Dec 12, 2004)

All in due time   I am lucky enough to have a wonderful ex-husband who provided me with 2 adorable boys. Luckily, after a rough few months at the start we're all moving onto a new phase of what appears to be a great relationship for us as well as the boys.

And fear not Corry, I am sure there will be a TPF invite list when the big day occurs in about a year.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Think of how many photographers youll have.

Alison, you roxors teh big11111!!!!

(lol sorry had to do l33t like talk! )


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Arty U are a superbly genuine person, and a great photographer.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Arty U are a superbly genuine person, and a great photographer.



Wow dude...that was really nice...Thanks!

My cannon buddy! and one of the nicest guys in the TPF, along with the best shots, and the best brand cameras!


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Arty is nice, Arty is cool, Arty has a great website and Artys sig is beautiful too.


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Think of how many photographers youll have.



Photographers? We're supposed to take photos? Hmmmmmmm.....


----------

